# Whats the deal



## Jennlyn (May 3, 2021)

Hi my and my man have amazing sex we make love have connections but the only problems is after we had sex and like i see his always having pleasure i heard him moaning and having orgasm but Like yesterday after we had just finish having it he immadiately started jerking himself masturbating and having a orgasm and ejaculated after that i was hurt since its not the first Time he did that he did that before not everytime we are having sex but like every now and then now i am over it normally he cum in condoms but some Times its like that when i told him yesterday he said its the condom fault too small or he is keeping himself to cum to stay longer i know he his always moaning and having best Time with me and i see it his always satisfied but i cannot get over that the fact that he need to finish himself ejaculate after removing condom when were are finish i am hurt now like i am questioning like What a the problems why do he has the need too do that from Time to Time i did not spoke to him since yesterday and now i am not sure if i would like to have sex If with him


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

WTF are you talking about. Sentences are your friends an random capital letters don’t help.


----------



## Helping Hand (Sep 8, 2020)

Jennlyn said:


> Hi my and my man have amazing sex we make love have connections but the only problems is after we had sex and like i see his always having pleasure i heard him moaning and having orgasm but Like yesterday after we had just finish having it he immadiately started jerking himself masturbating and having a orgasm and ejaculated after that i was hurt since its not the first Time he did that he did that before not everytime we are having sex but like every now and then now i am over it normally he cum in condoms but some Times its like that when i told him yesterday he said its the condom fault too small or he is keeping himself to cum to stay longer i know he his always moaning and having best Time with me and i see it his always satisfied but i cannot get over that the fact that he need to finish himself ejaculate after removing condom when were are finish i am hurt now like i am questioning like What a the problems why do he has the need too do that from Time to Time i did not spoke to him since yesterday and now i am not sure if i would like to have sex If with him


First things first, why does he use a condom for ? Can’t he control ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

He might have death grip syndrome if he is using a tight grip while jerking off all the time. This would explain why he can’t finish naturally and has to finish himself. If so he needs to lay off the porn.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Maybe it really is the condom? If so, maybe you guys can come up with a better way to finish him off after he removes it, something that doesn't make you feel awkward or uncomfortable. Can you discuss it calmly?

Yep @ccpowerslave (but many, even here, can't admit that).


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Condoms definitely are far different during sex than no condom at all. I loose sensation. I would much rather no condom. And if I don't ejaculate in the condom I can assure you my wife will pull it off and finish the job by hand.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Jennlyn said:


> i cannot get over that the fact that he need to finish himself ejaculate after removing condom when were are finish i am hurt now like i am questioning like What a the problems why do he has the need too do that from Time to Time i did not spoke to him since yesterday and now i am not sure if i would like to have sex If with him


Sounds like the perfect recipe for performance anxiety. He holds back his climax to please her, meanwhile she is upset she can't please him.

To the OP, do you fake your orgasms? Why does your man feel the need to try and hold back his climax? Have you complained that he does not last long enough? Would you be upset if you man faked his orgasm if it helped to please you? Is a climax required to happen in order for sex to be considered worth doing? 

...don't answer those questions, just think about them. Lovemaking should be about an emotional connection and shared/selfish pleasure. It should not be about observing the quality of the performance and comparing the nature of a climax to some type of standard (as in only being allowed to climax during penetration).


----------

